# [Spanish NR] Square-1: 13.73 Average (10.47 single) and 10.38 Single



## DGraciaRubik (Apr 4, 2016)

Done in separate rounds even though I beat the single NR twice in the first round of the Plentzia Open 2016.





Average:
25th World
7th Europe
1st Spain

Single:
25th World
8th Europe
1st Spain


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Apr 4, 2016)

Really nice!


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks, it means a lot coming from you


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 7, 2016)

Wow. Very nice.

Why have I not bought a QiYi Squan yet?


----------

